# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  ZARZAMORA. VENDO PLANTONES

## AGROBOSQUES

Tenemos disponibles 600 plantones de ZARZAMORA listos para campo. Ideales para cerco vivo o para separar parcelas, doble propósito (seguridad y producción). Berries altamente productivos y muy precoces (inicio de producción a los 8 meses) El vivero está en Puente Piedra - Lima. Los invitamos a conocer nuestra parcela demostrativa en plena producción. Contactos a los teléfonos 942792768 ó #979920408 ó 064-531818 email:contacto@agrobosquesdeamericasac.com Renso Moreno GálvezP1000985.jpgP1000990.JPGMORA HIBRIDA -FACE.jpgTemas similares: VENDO PLANTONES DE ZARZAMORA (Berries) PLantones de Lúcuma Vendo Plantones de Granado  variedad Wonderful plantones de uva Flame plantones de uva Flame

----------


## gjaram

FELICIDADES DE NUEVO!, han desarrollado un buen trabajo y los felicito porque están difundiendo e invitando a las demás personas a conocer su plantación.

----------

AGROBOSQUES

----------


## Liliana Gabriela

Los teléfonos siguen vigentes para contactarnos con ustedes?, y cual es el precio por plantón??Saludos,

----------


## AGROBOSQUES

Sí, los teléfonos siguen vigentes, 942792768 ó #979920408 Renso Moreno

----------


## lukaz

buenas estoy buscando plantones de arandanos, moras, y frambuesas

----------

